# Two African Cichlids who need ID, please help!



## DigitalBuddha (Jun 2, 2012)

Please help identify these two fish.
First one was adopted from a friend who bought it at walmart in an Assorted African tank. It is about 6 inches long and almost 2 years old.
















(sorry its upside down)

The next fish will be fun for you to try and guess. It is a hybrid that was born in another friends mixed african tank. He doesn't know who the parents were. It is about 4 inches long.
















seen next to the other fish


----------



## DigitalBuddha (Jun 2, 2012)

I've posted here last year hoping to ID but the results were inconclusive. Now there is some more color and maturity. The first fish was thought to be a blue empress or Taiwan reef. The second was thought to be some sort of Auratus.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks like they have both proved to be hybrid. Of what its real hard to guess.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

First one might be a Chilotilapia rhoadesii. The second one is indeed a hybrid.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Humm maybe. For sure not a variant I have seen. Far too Protomelas looking I think.


----------



## DigitalBuddha (Jun 2, 2012)

wow that picture you posted 24tropheus, the fins are exactly the same as mine, I think you guys are on to something. I've been told it is protomelas before so its a tough call but I may be convinced that it is chilotilapia rhoadesii. Any guesses on the second fish's parents?


----------



## DigitalBuddha (Jun 2, 2012)

thanks for the help!


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Second one looks like a cross of an auratus and a Bumblebee.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I would guess Chilotilapia rhoadesii also, thou he does look a little vague from the pics.

Second does seem like an Auratus hybrid, to make a guess. Hard to guess otherwise.


----------



## DigitalBuddha (Jun 2, 2012)

Maybe this will help, I just woke him up from sleeping and he was in full color.


----------

